# Forced air smokehouses



## blacktuskjerky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello All!

My name is David. I am wondering if any of you are using forced air with your smokers. I'm interested in sharing ideas and talking about all aspects of jerky making!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2013)

forced air smokers are used in commercial applications.... great drying... great eveness of smoke and temp and humidity....   
If you are just concerned about jerky, look at SausageMaker  D-10 forced air dehydrator...  I have one and it is awesome.... pricey but AWESOME....

Dave


----------



## blacktuskjerky (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a d20 actually, worked pretty good for a while, but it's too small now. Always looking for guys that have made custom setups for larger applications.. 

Thanks and it's nice to meat you!


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 5, 2014)

No but I have been thinking of a way to circulate the air inside of my smoker. This would help keep the temperature even from top to bottom and help with removing moisture when I want it removed.  I need a small 110 volt fan that can withstand temperatures up to 240 degrees haven't found one yet that is small enough.


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 5, 2014)

After I got done typing here I thought, duh. what about a fan from a convection oven.  I went to ebay  and scored this one for a

Jenair  oven. $37. free shipping. this will work out great.

.













$_12.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 5, 2014


















13.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2014)

What a great idea....  Genius...   OK....  Time to build.....   :popcorn .....


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 6, 2014)

As soon as it gets here from Arizona I'll keep ya posted with pictures.


----------



## dcarch (Jan 6, 2014)

I run a low temperature smoker. I have been using a regular computer muffin fan inside to even out temperature and smoke distribution.

It has been working for many months at temperature as high as 185F.

dcarch


----------



## boodro (Jan 6, 2014)

I do this and run about 160 degrees with no problem













image.jpg



__ boodro
__ Jan 6, 2014


----------



## papap (Jan 6, 2014)

Just installed a stove vent fan in my new smokehouse.  If that does not hold up.  I'm going to get a long shaft one from Graingers  and mount the motor on the outside.


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my fan from the UPS man and started install today .













IMGP0586.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 11, 2014






top removed













IMGP0587.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 11, 2014






Layout of where to cut and drill













IMGP0588.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 11, 2014






Cut and drilled now just need to cut out the ceramic fiber insulation.













IMGP0592.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 11, 2014






motor inserted into cutout













IMGP0589.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 11, 2014






backing plate attached to motor through the inside wall













IMGP0590.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 11, 2014






fan attached to the motor shaft.













IMGP0591.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 11, 2014






fan shroud attached













IMGP0593.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 11, 2014






All ready to go except the wiring. This fan is 2 speed so I'm thinking of tying it into the element relay so it runs at low speed with the elements cycles.

Then wire the high speed up to a on/off switch to run at high speed at any time I want even if the Heating element is off.

 Not sure what to do yet,


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2014)

Just a thought.....  if it was on continually on low speed, when the element was off, the fan running would even out the heat for the cycle to restart....     Did that make sense ???


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 11, 2014)

yea that makes sense. Maybe I should just wire it to a two speed switch and go from their good point Dave. Thanks.


----------



## dcarch (Jan 11, 2014)

That is a very small fan for a big volume.

I think you might as well run it at full speed.

dcarch


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## dcarch (Jan 11, 2014)

1. It will not have much effect to your smoke generator. The fan creates no added air pressure inside the smoker.

2. One of the problems I see why people have problems keeping AMNPS lit is the lack of air, or air movement. Your fan will significantly improve that condition. My smoke generator takes a few seconds to be lit, and it can keep burning for over 24 hours even at the lowest setting and using not too dry pellets. because my generator has forced air for burning.

I am not sure that is a true two speed fan. That is a shaded pole induction motor, which is line frequency dependent single speed motor.

dcarch


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 11, 2014)

Ive never seen  a two speed induction motor  but it has three wires coming from the coil. My only guess was that they tapped the coil, that would explain the third wire . doing that should  reduce the the magnetic flux generated and affect the speed.  I haven't run the motor yet though.


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 12, 2014)

Curiosity got the best of me so I cut the plug end off that motor and stripped the wires and yes it is a 2 speed fan.  So while I was out their playing around I started up my smoke generator while running the fan.  Looks like this is going to work out great.  When I opened the door it wasn't one big thick cloud of smoke billowing out.  It's hard to explain I could see to the back of the smoker right away, before It would take several seconds for the smoke to clear.  The smoke is evenly distributed and not as dense.  I can't wait to make some jerky or something to try it out.   The way it moves the air around, I should have even heating now.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 12, 2014)

Great thread ...I'll be looking for updates. Thanks


----------



## dcarch (Jan 12, 2014)

"----  The way it moves the air around, I should have even heating now.----"

And you should have better smoke.

With more air moving over the meat, more smoke molecules makes contact and get absorbed into the meat.

dcarch


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 12, 2014)

I wish I had a AMNPS so I could see how it would work in my smoker with the fan on..


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 12, 2014)

well I decided to make a HA replica of the AMNPS  to see what would happen. I have some SS mesh so i rolled it as best I could. I don't have any pellets so I used wood chips. I lit them with my torch and it's smoking crazy!













IMGP0600.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 12, 2014






camera flash on.













IMGP0601.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Jan 12, 2014






Camera flash off so you can see the burning chips. If I can burn chips in a AMNPS I might just have to buy one.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2014)

I have made "tube" smoke gens and they work with chips....   Just use chips in the one you made .....    same-O-same-O......   It will work well if near an air inlet......  recirculating smoke is deficient in oxygen and it could go out.....


----------



## redwood carlos (Jan 13, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *jerky nut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a big joint, not that I have ever seen one in person or anything like that...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are 2 designs I used for quite some time.....  they both worked....  













Final Designs 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice thanks Dave.


----------



## madman mike (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the pics Jerky. I am building a smokehouse out of a single door glass upright coke cooler and hoped to use an oven convection fan/element combo for heat and air circulation.

After seeing how well and AMNPS style smoker works with the convection fan I think that will be the smoke generator route I go.

Curious how the airflow is with the door closed for fresh air flow. Does the smokehouse vent well and how is your vent set up?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 19, 2014)

madman mike said:


> Thanks for the pics Jerky. I am building a smokehouse out of a *single door glass upright coke cooler *and hoped to use an oven convection fan/element combo for heat and air circulation.
> 
> After seeing how well and AMNPS style smoker works with the convection fan I think that will be the smoke generator route I go.
> 
> Curious how the airflow is with the door closed for fresh air flow. Does the smokehouse vent well and how is your vent set up?


Hey I've got a cooler like that...just need to find the time and money to get her going.

cool!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102114/darn-sob-needs-help

SOB


----------



## jerky nut (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a hole in the bottom 1" and a vent in the door with 3  1/2 " holes.  I need to make the hole on the bottom bigger, I still do not get enough fresh air circulating through my smoker.  I can get a decent smoke volume but the smoke has a stale smell.  I know it sounds stupid but if you think in terms of say  cigarette smoke, i get the used ashtray flavor v.s. the second hand smoke.  It just has a funk about it.  The convection oven fan works fantastic nice even heat, I just can't get a good smoke flavor It has to be the smoke to air ratio.


----------



## madman mike (Feb 20, 2014)

jerky nut said:


> I have a hole in the bottom 1" and a vent in the door with 3  1/2 " holes.  I need to make the hole on the bottom bigger, I still do not get enough fresh air circulating through my smoker.  I can get a decent smoke volume but the smoke has a stale smell.  I know it sounds stupid but if you think in terms of say  cigarette smoke, i get the used ashtray flavor v.s. the second hand smoke.  It just has a funk about it.  The convection oven fan works fantastic nice even heat, I just can't get a good smoke flavor It has to be the smoke to air ratio.


I would say you need better air flow. maybe increase the bottom hole to 3" with a ball valve to adjust air intake and a 4" duct vent with a damper in the top. That will give way better airflow and easy to adjust both intake and exhaust to find the perfect sweet spot. Smoke will go stale if the refresh rate is not high enough. Should be replacing the total air every several minutes. Increased air flow will give you a better burn for the smoke generator too. 

Could also use a metal floor heating vent. They work good for air intake, they're easy to install, adjustable and do not protrude like a ball valve would.

just a thought.


----------



## jerky nut (Feb 20, 2014)

madman mike:  I know, I just hate cutting holes and possibly making one too big. I'm trying to make a "do all " smoker . One that I can cook some tri tip or ribs  on and still cold smoke.  I put some expensive insulation in the walls to make it more efficient in the colder months but at the same time I am trying to get a good smoke to air mixture. I just have to open it up a little at a time. Trying to find a happy medium is a PITA.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2014)

JN, keep tinkering with it ......  You will get it where you want it.....  and then the self satisfaction will be worth it.....    Dave


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 26, 2014)

I use a largish trailerized bbq pit with a big upright where  most of the jerky making takes place...but with room to expand into the horizontal portion if needed. I have an electric  heat source in the bottom of the upright and small house fan  in the horizontal part which blows back toward the action on low. Seems to work ok.


----------



## blacktuskjerky (Sep 9, 2017)

that may actually work well.!!!


----------



## blacktuskjerky (Sep 9, 2017)

Ok, this is what I am getting into....

large volume, high cfm vertical flow smoker. great for jerky, and everything else. The problem is there are so many many problems with home builds after you leave the atmosphere of the small smoke smokers... ( bradley - Pellet Pro- traeger).....

So many things about this smoker work so well, and so many things are still questionable....













21371248_10154675454311750_346958724734811485_n.jp



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


















21369432_10154675454326750_1986553635821254719_n.j



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


















21369320_10154675454426750_1404884337411447649_n.j



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


















21371350_10154675454316750_4511776510160635230_n.j



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


















21430425_10154675454471750_6644921066861631889_n.j



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


















21462424_10154675454321750_8238352686104587070_n.j



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


















21463190_10154675454431750_1515262806981622630_n.j



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


















21463190_10154675454431750_1515262806981622630_n.j



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


















21369320_10154675454426750_1404884337411447649_n.j



__ blacktuskjerky
__ Sep 9, 2017


----------

